

Nano Hummingbird miniature drone - fescue
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hummingbird-drone-20110217,0,2685906.story

======
ChuckMcM
Better link <http://www.avinc.com/nano> the LA Times is pretty much content
free.

